# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Miracle Falcon Box Fire HTC PACK 1.1 Free (7th May 2016) Generic Update

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Miracle Falcon Box Fire HTC PACK 1.1 Free (7th May 2016) Generic Update*  *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM      FREE FIRE HTC PACK 1 Version 1.1 (7th May 2016)*  *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *HTC FIRE PACK v1.0 Highlights  # Generic Read Codes / Direct Unlock for HTC MTK Devices.* *# Read Simlock Status.* *# HTC MTK CID Changer.* *# HTC FRP Unlock* Beta.* *# Added 111 Different Themes (Right Click on top to change).* *# HTC DESIRE 210* *# HTC DESIRE* *310* *# HTC DESIRE* *320* *# HTC DESIRE* *516T* *# HTC DESIRE* *526G+* *# HTC DESIRE* *616W* *# HTC DESIRE* *620G+* *# HTC DESIRE* *820S* *# HTC DESIRE* *816G* *# HTC DESIRE* *826     [The Information Section]  (Possible to get all software and hardware information like) # OTA.* *# Factory Build.* *# CPU Specification.* *# Default.* *# Nand IC.* *# Original Equipment Manufacturer.* *# Kernel.* *# System.* *# Can show similar devices and hard reset guides.* *# Can Detect Model automatically.  [S-OFF Section]  * *# Ability to Disable H-boot Security (S-OFF) for this models: (only in normal mode)
   (Radio lock not change).  [And Super CID for]  * *# HTC One s (S4 series).  [Root Tool]  * *# Temporarily and Permanent Root by 6 Different Method in Normal Mode.  [GoldCard Section]  * *# Ability to create Goldcard (New and Old HTC Phone) and write it and store 
   it on computer (stand alone – so you can flash any device without need s-off) (World’s First). * *# Ability Direct Gold-card writing 
on SD Card for PC.  [Easy Update & Recovery Section]  * *# Downgrade and Upgrade Original ROM available by one click (no need to select files for 
   supported models) (for who users installed Full Setup) (World’s First). * *# Custom Recovery Installation with one click (no need to select the files under supported models) 
   (for who users installed Full Setup) (World’s First). * *# Custom ROM Installation with support for all languages with one click (no need to select the 
   files under supported models)(for who users 
installed Full Setup) (World’s First). * *# Custom Kernel Installation with one click (no need to select the files under 
   supported models)(for who users installed Full Setup) (World’s First).  [Manual Flash & Dump,Erase]  * *# Manual Flash, files can be Boot – Recovery – System – Userdata – H-boot. * *# Manual Flash in normal mode, files can be Misc – Recovery (World’s First). * *# Dump possible from the system partition and display the operating system map (World’s First). * *# Auto Flash ZIP/OTA Package in Recovery mode (World’s First). * *# Partition dumping for All partitions and All Android devices in Normal&Recovery mode (HTC,Samsung,LG,Motorola,ZTE).  [Advance Function Section]  * *# Change CID – MID – Serial (in-state S-OFF).* *# Possible to boot the phone with the desired file.* *# Erase all the possible partitions (World’s First).* *# Change main versions with manual method just one click (for downgrade – no need S-OFF) (World’s First)* *# Change main versions with auto method just one click (for downgrade – no need S-OFF) (World’s First).* *# Ability to fix USB Brick (World’s First).  [Application Section]  * *# Ability to install APK software (Mass Installation) and display file info with ability to the 
install on external memory.* *# Uninstall application (apk) on the operating system.  [Misc Section]  * *# Google Account Bypassing just with one click (Normal and Custom Recovery) (World’s First). * *# Ability to change phone mode automatically (HBoot – Recovery – Fastboot – Ruu mode). * *# Possible activation App2SD WITHOUT ROOT (for installing software on the External 
Storage – version 2.1 and up) (World’s First). * *# Wipe off the System – Cache – UserData. * *# Possibility of temporarily and permanently activate the USB Debug (for HTC mobile phones ) (World’s First). * *# Ability to remove Password – Pin – Pattern without losing user data(all brands) (World’s First). * *# The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for HTC. * *# The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for Motorola. * *# The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for Google. * *# The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for Sony. * *# The ability to Easy and Fast unlock the boot loader for Sony Ericsson.  [MTK HTC Devices Supported]  * *# Added Write Scatter.* *# Added Factory Flash Support for old Scatters Type.* *# Added Partition Dumping for Following MTK Chip sets.* *# Added Format and Erase for MTK Devices.* *# Added Scatter (old and new type) creator on DA Mode (Boot Mode) for MTK Devices.* *# Added CPU Auto Detection for MTK devices.* *# MT6572 * *# MT6573 * *# MT6577 * *# MT6582* *# MT6589 * *# MT6592 * *# MT6595 * *# MT6732* *# MT6735 * *# MT6752 * *# MT6753 * *# MT6795  Lets Download Miracle Falcon Fire HTC Pack 1.1 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br [SV] Miracle Team...*

----------

